# Jessem on sale again



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Zip slot mortiser is on bale again.
Amazon.com: JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill System: Explore similar items


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That didn't take much time. Back to $112 already.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Uhm,Where have you been? that was posted like a week ago


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I posted it then. This is the second time it went on sale.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

It was posted earlier in the week when it was @ $56 is what I meant ,Thats why I was wondering where you had been that you missed it. Thats all., http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/24127-jessum-pocket-zip-slot-mortise-mill.html


----------

